# يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى



## طالب الشفاعه (3 فبراير 2007)

يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى 
اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه ..تأن بى خلجاتى
فقد ذبل جسدى و لصقت بى اتعاب الطريق
هانت ايامى و ظلمنى الرفيق 
جئت اليك .ربى نجينى .
ضربت الشمس رأسى و برد الليل اقتحم حياتى
نالت منى افكار اليأس ..حطمتنى احزانى
طلبت لنفسى الكثير..وما وجدته أدمى ايامى
وهنت عيناى من بكاءا..سالت دموعا اثقلت جفونى
يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم 
نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتى 
ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا كله
أحنت ظهرى احزان قلبى ..
قزفت بى فى جب من خوف و رعب 
الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى 
ارسل لى ملاكا يحرسنى من ظلمه الطريق
قد غدر بي صديقا يوما ..ويوما حبيب
تركنى كل احبائى و سرت تائها كائيب
دروبى صارت خرابا 
اشواك لا تخيب 
اه يا ربى 
اسمعنى ..اسمع توسلاتى
قوينى فى ضعفى 
ارفع نفسى 
أنر لى طرقات حياتى 
احتاجك جدا 
لا ترد نفسى 
طالبت معونتك 
لا تدعنى اخزى امام همومى
وان انكسر بى فخا نجينى 
وان ذلت قدماى احملنى 
يا ربى 
اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى 
غرقت بين امواج 
تلاطمت بى ..كسرت عظامى
فاضت داخلى الماء
اذابت كيانى 
خنقت انفاسى 
أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك
احتمى بك ..تضمنى
يا ربى 
ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
اغفره لى ..سامحينى 
اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى 
ما فعلته و لم ادركه 
جرما لوثت به ذاتك فيا
لا تاخذ بحماقتى 
فانا لست الا صغير 
وأخطائى اكبر منى 
جرحت يداك بمسامير 
اكليلا بدلت تاجك به
الهى لم اكن اعى ما افعل 
لم تدرك يداى كم من سياطا ضربتك بها
ولكنى قتلتك يوما و قتلت اعز حبيب
سامحنى يا الهى 
سامحنى يا حبيبى


----------



## DODY2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سامحني يالهي


----------



## youhnna (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*امين

الهى القدوس انظر الى كل نفس متعبة

والى كل نفس حزينة

وارحم يالهى​*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*
*ميرسي حبيبي الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------

